# Matrix VB800 Hype Thread



## Loomer (Mar 20, 2014)

So this is happening: 







An amp with a great deal of watts, that weighs nothing and fits in a gigbag front pocket. All well and good so far. Has anyone here had the privilege of trying one out? Does anyone have any inside tips at what these things will cost? I need to know!


----------



## wakjob (Mar 20, 2014)

Other than the input jacks, it's hard to tell the scale of those boxes.
Looks about the size of an old VCR.

Are those tubes I see? Not really conducive with the Matrix theme. 

Looks interesting...


----------



## Loomer (Mar 20, 2014)

It has a tube preamp section and a MOSFET power section, apparently.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2014)

Judging by the name, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a JCM800 clone with a GT800FX as a power amp.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup, which basically means I need one yesterday.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 20, 2014)

Pretty looks, I like it. Pity I work off an apartment and aren't in a band.. 

It's a tube preamp + solid state power amp (I might guess using a class-D). Brief vendor info: http://uk.matrixamplification.com/guitar-amps.html
This review sounds pretty conclusively British to my ears:


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting ...


----------



## hvdh (Mar 20, 2014)

So is this with more sounds and possibilities.
BluGuitar - Home of the AMP1

Greetings to Andy BTW


----------



## thrashcomics (Mar 20, 2014)

Would someone please tell me where to send my money?


----------



## Loomer (Mar 20, 2014)

hvdh said:


> So is this with more sounds and possibilities.
> BluGuitar - Home of the AMP1
> 
> Greetings to Andy BTW



I have no need for possibilities, only watts, and in that regard the AMP-1 seems kind of lacking.


----------



## hvdh (Mar 20, 2014)

If you believe there is only 1 sort of watts, I see the misunderstanding. My GT1000 is less loud then my 45 Watt Koch ATR-4502. So the Koch Watts are louder . And if the 100 Watts Bluamp-1 is like as loud as 100 real tube watts. You have real WATTSSS  

The Bluamp-1 is just more developed, matured, has more sounds, pure analog, and can be tested and bought localy. I just think the British 800 is a bit late. Competition is clearly ahead.

Would love to do an A/B test though. On the otherhand ...who cares...... Choose what you like and play that guitar!


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 21, 2014)

I really like the concept. I love my valve amps but I do see the benefit of being able to make things smaller and lighter while retaining the simplicity of a regular amp. The only shame is that there is just one channel on this model. Hopefully they'll release another model with more channels in the future.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 21, 2014)

Ehh, I'm not a huge fan of solid state power sections on guitar. For bass they're fantastic, though.


----------



## Elric (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool. Another ass backwards hybrid amp. It's not like we've never seen one of those before. I'll get on ignoring this one immediately.


----------



## rectifryer (Mar 21, 2014)

100w is already enough to cause hearing damage.

A watt is a unit of power setforth by science. They are actually all the same. Some amps are louder than others because they are under rated or the other amps are over rated. Speaker efficiency also comes into play. 

This thing can power 8 standard 4x12s. When is that ever necessary?

I disagree with the need for this amp but it doesn't mean it won't sound good or that the extra headroom wont have some effect on tone.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 25, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> This thing can power 8 standard 4x12s. When is that ever necessary?



You must really just hate fun.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2014)

Loomer said:


> You must really just hate fun.



 

I think this is just Matrix experimenting with their current hardware by trying to use them with more traditional setups, but I like the idea. If it means powering 4 Mesa 4x12, then .... yeah, I'm all for it.


----------



## sylcfh (Mar 25, 2014)

Less gain than a SS Randall, and more expensive? Meh. Either that I'd go with the AMT Stonehead.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 25, 2014)

The thing is, the beautiful thing about the JCM800 is the power section, which this amp kind of negates...


----------



## Loomer (Mar 26, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> The thing is, the beautiful thing about the JCM800 is the power section, which this amp kind of negates...



Well, to be honest I'm actually mostly excited about this thing as an easily portable poweramp for my Sansamp pedal.


----------



## Anarchia (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't see the point. Best thing about British amps are the crunch of a cranked EL84/34. JCM pre is a piece of compressed buzzy shit at low volumes when the power hasn't opened. Imagine that POS bedroom Marshall tone with 800w of headroom. Nope.jpg. I would rather buy the JCM1 and the new ENGL 1U 20/20.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 27, 2014)

Loomer said:


> Well, to be honest I'm actually mostly excited about this thing as an easily portable poweramp for my Sansamp pedal.



An Aguilar Tone Hammer 500 will be cheaper, lighter, smaller, and has the benefit of having the FX loop return in the front as well as an awesome bass preamp


----------



## Loomer (Mar 27, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> An Aguilar Tone Hammer 500 will be cheaper, lighter, smaller, and has the benefit of having the FX loop return in the front as well as an awesome bass preamp


----------



## sylcfh (Mar 27, 2014)

Quilter Amps


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 15, 2014)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## wakjob (May 15, 2014)

Gonna post that in MF?


----------



## ambler3 (May 15, 2014)

Frankly, if it came down to getting a small amp, I wouldn't bother with this. I'd probably look at a H&K tube 18. The one at college sounds nice with my V30 cab, and is so small! Plus, it's probably cheaper, and is all tube.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 15, 2014)

That demo sounded pretty sweet. I hope there are eventually demos of it with an OD in front getting some heavier sounds out of it  

Also, it's *only* 420 watts, not 800. Not sure why people are mad about it not having the ability for the power section to break up like a real 800 seeing as SS power section clipping/distortion sounds like shit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 16, 2014)

I'd love to pick one up if that's an accurate representation. Not bad of a price for $750. 

Also planned on picking up a POD HD eventually, so wouldn't mind using it in 4CM with the POD, using the POD for heavy/clean tones and effects, and the VB800 for crunch tones and a power amp.


----------



## Orandje (May 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd love to pick one up if that's an accurate representation. Not bad of a price for $750.
> 
> Also planned on picking up a POD HD eventually, so wouldn't mind using it in 4CM with the POD, using the POD for heavy/clean tones and effects, and the VB800 for crunch tones and a power amp.



Excactly!!! Already got an HD500, so there's only one thing left..a suiting Cab...
Orange 2x12 anyone?


----------



## Loomer (Nov 3, 2014)

Sooooeh... BAMP

Has anyone gone and gotten one of these yet?


----------



## PhilT (Aug 4, 2016)

It's been a while... has anyone else tried it?


----------

